# My first egg! Only had them for 2 days (rir) too



## xsirdirtyx (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Dyanne05 (Apr 10, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, good girl! They must be content already with their new home.  Congratulations.


----------

